# Azoo diffusor



## MatPat

Is anyone out there interested in trying Tom's diffusor method? If so, I found the diffusor he recommended for us to use:

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3608/cid/4017

I was thining of buying one just to give it a try. There is a $4.50 discount if you order four or more of them. I'm going to order one regardless but I would love to save a few bucks if others are interested. Please, let me know one way or the other if you are interested!


----------



## Jack W

Matt,

I am interested in getting one. Let me know when you are ready to order.


----------



## MatPat

Thanks for the response Jack. I will wait a few days and see if I get a couple more responses. I'd really like to order 4 of these for the discount. If i don't get any responses over the weekend, I will order two of the diffusors on either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Troy McClure

Hmm...I love my DIY reactors, but what the heck - put me down for one.


----------



## MatPat

Good! That's three diffusors so far, is anyone in for a fourth diffusor?


----------



## Simpte 27

Did I miss something? What happened to using more efficient reactors?


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> Did I miss something?


Yep, you missed riding around with Tom all day Sunday and talking about using diffusors and venturi's on reactors. Here is the thread on APC of his that discusses using a diffusor:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=9586

and another more lengthy thread on Planted Tank that gets into a deep discussion of it:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21340

I'm not sure if I will like the additional CO2 bubbles floating around the tank or the increased pearling. It might be too much but then again I may love it. Either way, I won't know until I give it a try!



Simpte 27 said:


> What happened to using more efficient reactors?


Nothing happened to using a more efficient reactor. I plan on putting a Venturi on my 75g tank today to see how much it helps with gas buildup inside the reactor. That would make it more efficient!

I also plan on adding Kent's Turbo Venturi both to the top of my reactor and also inline, just to see how it works!

I just wanted to give Tom's diffusor method a try and see how much better it works! You don't learn anything new unless you are willing to try something different


----------



## MatPat

I have not ordered the diffusors yet...anyone other than Jack and Erik interested in trying out one of these little dudes? They are good for up to a 90g tank but would also work well for less than a 90g...I will wait another week or so to place the order so I can hand them out at the October meeting.


----------



## JRJ

I bought two of these after seeing Tom's presentation and have been using one in my 46g for a week. Be aware these are smaller than the one Tom had with him. They are listed on www.aquaticeco.com as "medium" and the disk is 3 cm across. Can't say yet if Tom's theory is right, but my Ph dropped like a rock. Well built, lots of mist, works 1000% better than the Red Sea diffuser I tossed out a couple of months ago.

I would like to find the larger size to use on my 75 gallon.

-Russ


----------



## Yeaulman

What about something like this... is this the same http://aquatic-store.com/index.html?target=p_10516.html&lang=en-us


----------



## chubasco

For a bigger diffuser these are also sold by Aquatic Eco Systems:
www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/9775/cid/2339

The smallest one at 6 inches would probably do a 100-125 gallon quite handily;
it is $55.

Bill


----------



## JRJ

Yeaulman said:


> What about something like this... is this the same http://aquatic-store.com/index.html?target=p_10516.html&lang=en-us


This is the one that Tom described as "junky". I know some people like it.


----------



## molurus73

I would be interested in trying one Matt. Count me in.


----------



## plantbrain

JRJ said:


> This is the one that Tom described as "junky". I know some people like it.


I've tried that same thing, I hate it and the Azoo is much better(has check valve, easier to clean, less breakable and seems to have a finier ceramic disc).

They cost about the same to boot.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JRJ

*Tom - where'd you get the large Azoo?*

Hi Tom,

The Azoo diffuser you brought to Cincinnati was larger than the ones that www.aquaticeco.com is currently selling. Where did you get that big one?

-Russ


----------



## Yeaulman

What about replacement parts?


----------



## Troy McClure

Will these be ready for the meeting? I'm getting anxious to finally get the co2 cranking on the 85gal...


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Will these be ready for the meeting? I'm getting anxious to finally get the co2 cranking on the 85gal...


I need to go back through the posts and count, but I think Jim is the fourth one who wants one. I will order these tomorrow. If anyone else is interested, let me know today. I will bring them to the meeting with the ferts.


----------



## plantbrain

Yeaulman said:


> What about replacement parts?


The all glass one is worthless for that issue, but I doubt you will ever break the Azoo model unless you are simply careless.

The one I brought was from Aquatic Eco also, they sell two models.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## fish7days

I have one of these which I used before I canged to my DIY reactor. After reading Tom's CO2 post I switched back to the diffuser today, and will keep it for a few weeks to see what it does to plant growth. I'll post results as I go along. I have it just above the gravel and in front of the Eheim return.

André


----------



## MatPat

I just placed the order for four of the diffusors! We did end up with an almost $4 discount on each diffusor so thanks to everyone who wanted one!

I will let you all know when I get them and I will bring them to the October meeting!

Edit - I just received shipping confirmation on these, the total price with shipping on the diffusors is $20.54 and they are due in October 20th!


----------



## southernflounder

Bump. I know this thread is old but I want to know how this diffuser from aes worked out for you all.


----------



## MatPat

It has worked well for me so far but I will be replacing it with a Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffuser from AES (the AS10) in the next week or so. The Fine Pore Diffusers are much better in my opinion and only cost about $2


----------



## Troy McClure

Are those the small white ceramic blocks? I still have a few sitting around somewhere...


----------

